# Forbes: ̳,     2100

## Mihey

,   2100     ,   , Forbes.com. 
 900    -    .  XVIII   ..    . -    ,       1920- .         .
 ,   -   ,      .     .      ,    -. 
     .       ,       ,      10 . 
  ,          .   ,    ' ,   -  90.      ,      XXI . 
   ,     .         .      .    ,   䳿,       ,        . 
   ,   , ϳ  ϳ ,   ,      .        ,     . 
   ,        .     ,      . 
   -     . ,  ,  ̳,     1950 .        910 . . 
  ,     ,     13%,       .        2100 ,      . 
     .         .    100        24 .            ,    ,    . 
ϳ   -     . , ,   ,       .   䳿     .   -  ᳿ -             . 
    ,     ,          .     ,  ' .

----------

